# Tunapie isn't running under 8.2 .



## dralex (Feb 27, 2011)

```
$ tunapie
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/tunapie/Tunapie.py", line 25, in <module>
    import wx
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-ansi/wx/__init__.py", line 45, in <module>
    from wx._core import *
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-ansi/wx/_core.py", line 14770, in <module>
    from _misc import *
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-ansi/wx/_misc.py", line 4, in <module>
    import _misc_
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-ansi/wx/_misc_.so: Undefined symbol "_ZN7wxSound6CreateEiPKh"
```

Anyone know what kind of problem this is ? I've updated all my ports and don't really have a clue why tunapie would run under 8.2..rc3 but not 8.2....Anyone? I really miss Detective TV...lol...


----------



## dralex (Mar 8, 2011)

I had to do a complete reinstall and got tunapie working with a package add command. My bad. I must have mucked something up in the upgrade from rc3 to 8.2-release....


----------

